# Orange Chokecherries?



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

We have this bush that looks like a chokecherry bush. The leaves look the same to me. But the berries are orange. Don't worry, I don't plan on eating the berries. What could it be?


----------



## greenhaven (Jan 29, 2007)

Without pics it is impossible to tell, but a good guess would be tartarian honeysuckle, an extremely invasive plant.

Is it this?:
http://www.invasive.org/species/subject.cfm?sub=3043


----------

